# New X5 35d owner: Fuel filter, Harmonic balancer, Intake flaps



## lpcapital (Mar 1, 2007)

We recently picked up a 2009 X5 35d to replace our faithful 2003 X3 3.0i (which is on sale, btw...) and I had 3 questions, I'd like to get your thoughts on.

QUESTION #1 regards the fuel filter that on diesels is a servicable part and depending on who you talk you needs to be replaced every service, every other service... the point being you replace it. Now I was looking on real OEM and I find 2 filters.
one is by the fuel heater (#2 here):










and the other one is in a diagram called "SCR wiring/mounting fittings" in the fuel supply section (#4 here):










I suspect the one to be replaced is the first one, but I'm just curious about the second one as to what it does.

QUESTION #2 and #3: more about to understand how common is the failure of rubber in the harmonic balancer/crank pulley driving the services (on the Euro forums where the M57 has been around since 2000 or so it is very common). Also does our M57 twin turbo suffer the failure of the flaps in the intake manifold that result in catastrophic internal damage (again something else common on the Euro forums but most cars there have the single turbo which has a different manifold)?

Thanks!!!


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Interesting; I did not know that the x5 were so different than the 335d (other than the location of the scr tank).

The SCR filter is not the one you want.

There are actually two fuel filters - the non-replaceable one(s) in the tank that are part of the supply pumps, and the heated one you point out. The heated one is (according to BMW) replaced every other oil change (approximately 25K miles). Care must be taken, as there is a priming procedure that has to be done to keep air out of the rail.

The swirl flaps on the M57D30T2 are completely different than those on the European ones (M47/M57); I have not seen any failures on any 335d/x5d.

Also, I have seen no harmonic balancer problems in the US/CA.

The ST810 workshop document (google) has a list of differences between US/EU engines.


----------



## lpcapital (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the answer!!!!


----------



## lpcapital (Mar 1, 2007)

One more thing: which version of DIS, TIS and Progman covers the this 2009 E70 35d?

The TIS I currently have only gets up to 2008 models, but since I haven't taken delivery of the car yet, I haven't got a chance to check is the DIS v57 and Progman v32 I have cover the car. Thanks!!!


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry, have no idea about the TIS and other stuff. The stuff I mentioned have been pdf's posted in previous threads here (and on e90post/m57 engine).


----------



## lpcapital (Mar 1, 2007)

floydarogers said:


> Sorry, have no idea about the TIS and other stuff. The stuff I mentioned have been pdf's posted in previous threads here (and on e90post/m57 engine).


I found the PDF and I always enjoy those technical reads about BMWs.

On a different note, I've been reading threads about injectors/deposits/DDE causing issues, but I'm still a bit unclear on whether this was addressed by a specific recall or not. And for the record the car is a 2009, 57,000 miles. I had my local dealer run the VIN and they disclosed it has always been dealer maintained and all recalls and others have been promptly addressed.

Since it's from the big used car chain I have 5 days to return it and 30 days warranty so if there's anything else I should check and take care of, let me know. As far as everything else, the car well be in my very trusted hands and will get the outmost care only an enthusiast can give.

About the flaps and the harmonic balancer/crank pulley, it's something my neighbor in Italy brought up, where the M57 has been around for many many years. The 35d we have here is somewhat related to the 30sd they have over there (somewhat because of the differences you noted in the SCR and EGR and other emission control devices). The flaps was a problem of the single turbo M57 used in the 25d and 30d. The twin turbo has a redesigned manifold.

The crank pulley he said is actually somewhat common across pretty much all M57. It is a problem that tends to develop in the 100k miles range, maybe that's why we haven't seen many. It's a simple fix anyway.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

lpcapital said:


> ...
> On a different note, I've been reading threads about injectors/deposits/DDE causing issues, but I'm still a bit unclear on whether this was addressed by a specific recall or not...


Deposits and injectors/DDE are separate issues.

The speculation is that much of the deposits (and we have no idea what percentage or anything about the problem) was caused by the original DDE programming for the EGR valve. The recall a year ago changed that. Also, note that not many people with X5d have reported that problem: 1) engine is more heavily loaded, 2) X5d has low-pressure EGR in addition to high pressure (the only one the 335d has).

The recent speculation (and I have a hand in that...) is that there may be poorly-designed injector driver circuits on the DDE that result in codes being thrown for bad injector performance. The injectors actually are good, but the DDE (expensive) needs to replaced...

I have over 65K miles on my 335d and neither of those problems.


----------

